# Uluslararası Sesçil Abece



## Rallino

Merhaba herkese,

Son zamanlarda IPA konusunda bilgi edinmeye ve bu abeceyi öğrenmeye çalışıyorum. Ama karşılaştığım ilk sorun, bu konuda Türkçe yeterli kaynak olmaması. Okuduğum İngilizce veya Fransızca kaynaklar ise -doğal olarak, kendi dillerindeki sistemi anlatıyor. Ben yabancı kaynaklardan öğrenmeyi pek uygun bulmuyorum; çünkü iki gün önce  sezinlediğime göre, sanırım her dil kendi özel IPA setini kullanıyor.  Yani, mesela, İtalyanca bir kaynakta gördüğüm "gatto" (kedi) sözcüğü  IPA'da: /'*ɟ*a:ttɔ/ şeklinde yazılırken, ingilizce "flag" (bayrak) sözcüğü /flæ*g*/ şeklinde normal 'g' harfiyle yazılıyor. Hâlbuki ikisi de aynı ses. (...yoksa değil mi? )

İnternette bir süre araştırdım; ancak Türk Dili'ndeki sescil (fonetik) sistemle ilgili çok az bilgi var. Çoğu internet sayfası aynı bilgileri birbirinden kopyalayıp yapıştırmış. Aslına bakarsanız, rast geldiğim sadece iki kaynak var - ki bir tanesi hevesimi kursağımda bıraktı. Bunun beni pek tatmin ettiğini söyleyemeyeceğim; çünkü, örneğin: Parçadaki "hemen" kelimesinde iki 'e' harfi de aynı şekilde yazılmış. Oysaki ilk hece kapalı, ikincisi açık: Yani farklı iki harfle gösterilmeliydi. İkinci kaynak ise Vikipedi'den. Her harf için bir örnek verilmeye çalışılmış. Aslında ilk başlarda yardımcı olabilir gibi; fakat çalışmanın sonunda hiçbir kaynak belirtilmemiş, dolayısıyla acaba bu ne kadar güvenilir? 

İnternet dışında, elimde ona (10'a) yakın sözlük var. İki tanesi TDK'nın Türkçe sözlüğü, geri kalanlar ise Türkçe'den diğer dillere, ve tersi. Hiçbirinde, sözcükler için fonetik kılavuz yok. Yani sözlükteki kelimelere bakarak öğrenme planım da açıkçası suya düştü.

Acaba elinde, güvenilir ve bu konunun ayrıntılı olarak incelendiği bir kaynağı olan var mı?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Black4blue

Hayır, IPA dillere göre değişmez. Bütün diller için ortaktır, amacı da bu zaten. İtalyanca bilmiyorum ama o iki ses muhtemelen aynı değil. *ɟ* sembolü de önceleri beni çileden çıkartmıştı, farkını sonrada öğrendim, ince g sesi demekmiş. Türkçedeki güneş ya da gün kelimelerindeki g harfleri gibi. 
Kaynağa gelince ben de Wiktionary sayesinde öğrendim bayağı faydası dokundu bir sorun olursa yardım edebilirim.

Not: Eğer bu e sesleri arasındaki farkı anlaşılmaması karşısında kafayı yemek isterseniz Wikipedia'da Turkish Phonology sayfasına bakın. Defalarca düzeltmeme rağmen eski haline geri dönen sayfalar... bütün _e_'lerin kapalı olarak gösterildiği _mercimek_ kelimeleri... 

Bu konuda tam doğru Türkçe bir kaynak arıyorsanız -umutsuz görünmek istemem ama- bence vazgeçin, İngilizce kaynaklar malesef her zamanki gibi daha doğru.


----------



## Rallino

Teşekkürler Black4blue,

Wikipedia'daki Turkish Phonology sayfası gerçekten daha iyiymiş, link için de ayrıca teşekkür ederim.

'E' konusuna gelince: Açık 'e' ile ilgili herhangi bir bilgi ne sizin verdiğiniz kaynakta ne de benimkilerde var. Sizce hangisi kullanılmalı: /æ/ mi, yoksa /ɛ/ mi?


----------



## Black4blue

Tabii ki bir uzman değilim ve özel bir eğitimim de yok. Bana sorarsanız sadece e'leri değil hiçbir harfi tam açık ya da tam kapalı diye sınıflandırmak pek mümkün değildir. Kelimeden kelimeye göre değişen açıklık ve kapalılık durumları var diye düşünüyorum. Ama genellendirirsek burada ɛ daha doğru. Sonuçta /æ/ ve /e/'nin arasındaki bir ses. Ve æ'den e'ye aradaki ses olmadan atlamak pek mantıklı gelmiyor. Haksız mıyım?


----------



## Rallino

Hmm. Değişik bir düşünce. Ama ben de şunu keşfettim: Türkçe kendi kendinize "ben" diyin, ardından İngilizce "man"i telaffuz etmeyi deneyin. Yanılıyor olabilirim; ama sanki aynı gibiler. 

İngilizce _"man__"_: /mæn/ şeklinde yazılıyor. Dolayısıyla, eğer aynı olduğunu düşünürsek, Türkçe'deki "ben" de: /bæn/ diye yazılmalı. Siz ne düşünüyorsunuz?


----------



## Black4blue

Günümüzde evet bayağı açık telaffuz edilebiliyor. Hem yerine neredeyse ham diyen var. Bence ordaki de İngilizcedeki "let"teki e sesi yani ɛ diye okunmalı. (okunmalı, ama okunmuyor) æ sesi de doğru açıklanabilmiş değil, Amerikan ve İngiliz aksanlarında farklılık gösteriyor. İngiliz aksanına göre de a'ya çok yakın. Ve bu şekilde okununca kulağa çok... garip(?) geliyor.


----------



## Rallino

Black4blue said:


> [...] Amerikan ve İngiliz aksanlarında farklılık gösteriyor. İngiliz aksanına göre de a'ya çok yakın. [...]



Ben de _Oxford Dictionary 6th Edition_'dan bakmıştım zaten. 

Sanırım ben ikna oldum, /ɛ/'yi kullanacağım. 

Çok teşekkür ederim.


----------

